# Body Butter with Arrowroot Powder



## Cellador (Nov 24, 2017)

So, I made a batch of body butter today, and I think in the past, I've included the arrowroot powder in the oils as they heated. This time, I forgot and just whipped them into the mix with the fragrance and vitamin E. But, the butter is grainy now, like it didn't dissolve.
What's the best way to fix this? Melt everything back down and try again? Can I add more vitamin E and/or fragrance? Are these the only things that will be affected by the heat?

Thanks!

EDIT: Sorry, forgot the recipe...and meant to mention that I added cyclomethicone. I've heard this is a heat sensitive product, but I wasn't sure if this is because it evaporates or if it shouldn't be reheated.

239 g shea butter
17 g cocoa butter
17 g mango butter
7 g jojoba oil
26 g rice bran oil
26 g soybean oil
3.4 g vit E
3.4 g FO
1.5 g cyclomethicone
1 tsp arrowroot

Thanks again!


----------



## lsg (Nov 25, 2017)

Shea butter can be grainy after melting. You can try melting the batch on low heat in a water bath and then put it in the freezer until it starts to get solid.  Then whip it.


----------



## Cellador (Nov 25, 2017)

I have had to deal with the grainy nature of shea butter before, but more than anything, I'm wondering how reheating, cooling, and re-whipping the butters will affect the original recipe. Will any ingredient be diminished or changed? Is it advised or should I just make a new batch?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't see anything in your recipe that would denigrate due to reheating. Should be fine.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 26, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I don't see anything in your recipe that would denigrate due to reheating. Should be fine.



The cyclomethicone will probably evaporate in part or entirely. Info from a google search leads me to believe that right around room temp is it's 'boiling point', the point where it vaporizes.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 27, 2017)

Kittish said:


> The cyclomethicone will probably evaporate in part or entirely. Info from a google search leads me to believe that right around room temp is it's 'boiling point', the point where it vaporizes.


Good catch, K! I was thinking "dimethecone"    which I use sometimes in lotion -- heated to 170°F, no worries.


----------

